# Email from Uber: You're 1 of our top drivers, why don't you drive anymore?



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Got the following, sweet, caring, concerned email from Uber today, see my reply as well:

Hi Doug,

I noticed you're one of our top partners in Denver, but haven't been driving with Uber lately. Wanted to personally reach out and see if you had any questions or concerns, or if you needed any support from the team.

Uber demand in Denver is growing every month, and there's a big opportunity to earn even more this weekend helping people get around the city. Let me know if there's anything we can help with to get you back on the road.

Talk soon!

Best,
Eric

----------------------------------------
Uber Technologies Inc.
1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA, 94103, US
Unsubscribe to stop receiving Uber emails.

*MY RESPONSE_______________________________________*

Hi Eric,
It is unprofitable for me to drive at Uber's current rates in Denver. At this point I will only drive when demand is high enough to encourage sustained surge pricing.

Thank you for inquiry. I hope Uber will soon reconsider their unprofitable rates in Denver. As I often hear from rideshare riders that Uber has cars unavailable or long wait times these days, in addition to more surges. Additionally, many riders are unaware that rates were cut and are less than 1/3rd the price of a taxi, so when they see surges they simply feel as if they're getting gouged, unaware that it's cheaper than it was two months ago.

Alternately, if Uber were to allow tipping in app, that may subsidize Uber's unprofitable rates and may incentivize me to drive for Uber at base rates.

Please feel free to follow up with any questions. Otherwise, I look forward to driving for Uber exclusively during high demand events in the coming weeks and months.

Thank you.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

Excellent response.

Option for tips would likely satisfy many of the problems people have with using Uber as a driver. I had a lady ask if there was a way to tip and I declined and explained the Uber policy. She understood but I know she would have tipped if possible.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Make sure you post the response from them.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Simon said:


> Make sure you post the response from them.


Their response came from a different person, even though I emailed back within 5 minutes. And it was typical canned, CSR responses. They said they appreciate feedback, they will pass it on, that they closely monitor driver earnings, and the didn't respond the part about tipping in any form, canned or otherwise.

Typical Uber bullshit.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

"You want more money? Never mind we have a new partner who is willing to take it up the rear for .95 cents a mile, he's our new top partner in Denver"


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would be nice to get some input from "The Happy Typist".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

duggles said:


> Their response came from a different person, even though I emailed back within 5 minutes. And it was typical canned, CSR responses. They said they appreciate feedback, they will pass it on, that they closely monitor driver earnings, and the didn't respond the part about tipping in any form, canned or otherwise.
> 
> Typical Uber bullshit.


POST # 5/@duggles : Kudos to you,

for handling that WAY more profes-
sionally than #[F]Uber deserved.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Well done Duggles. Maybe Uber is starting to feel a little a pinch in the "limitless supply of commodity" they feel they have. 
Second one of these I have seen so maybe they are figuring out they need to start giving a shit about drivers. Doesn't mean they will, but it is a start.


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

My response to them was a little less diplomatic, but it wasn't rude. I got a canned CSR response to. My "resignation":

"To Whom,

Please deactivate my account. The rates that you’re currently paying are infeasible and it actually costs me more money than the rate that I’m being paid.

You’re paying .70/mile
IRS depreciation is .575/mile

Which leaves .125/mile profit for me, not factoring in gas prices, dead time driving to picking up passengers, driving to an active Uber location, etc..

Essentially, I’m paying YOU to pick up passengers and drive them around.

If your rates go back to being reasonable, I’ll consider driving for you again. "


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

That was an excellent response you gave them. How long has it been since you've driven?


----------



## haohmaru (Sep 18, 2014)

Last drove in November. Resigned in February.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

duggles said:


> Got the following, sweet, caring, concerned email from Uber today, see my reply as well:
> 
> Hi Doug,
> 
> ...


You nailed it. Glad to see such a direct and well composed letter. I was especially pleased to note that your response didn't get inflammatory, and didn't include the now hackneyed expression: "personally reach out."

The false professionalism from UBER is enough to make me gag.

I predict a rapid collapse for UBER. Laugh all you want. But they just aren't a great company, and competitors can smell that.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

duggles said:


> Their response came from a different person, even though I emailed back within 5 minutes. And it was typical canned, CSR responses. They said they appreciate feedback, they will pass it on, that they closely monitor driver earnings, and the didn't respond the part about tipping in any form, canned or otherwise.
> 
> Typical Uber bullshit.


Didn't thank you for "reaching out"?


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

haohmaru said:


> Last drove in November. Resigned in February.


Thank you. I haven't driven in 3 weeks, all the motivation is gone. And, I also got good reviews.

I could never write something that well written and precise. If I ever get one of those emails from uber, can I copy and paste what you wrote as my reply and just change Denver to Miami?

Actually I was asking duggles when the last time he drove. But what you wrote was good too! Lol


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

duggles said:


> I noticed you're one of our top partners in Denver


You should of asked if you could get this on a plaque! Haha


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

> Hi Doug,
> 
> I noticed you're one of our top partners in Denver, but haven't been driving with Uber lately. *Wanted to personally reach out *


Sounds good.... you know emails are the opposite of personal though, right?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Actually I was asking duggles when the last time he drove. But what you wrote was good too! Lol


Feel free to use the email.

I have driven maybe a total of 10-12 hours for Uber since NYE. As opposed to maybe 100-150 for Lyft in the same time frame. I still drive Uber when the surge is worth it, meaning that it also has to exceed Lyft's PrimeTime rates, because if Uber is surging Lyft is most likely 100-150% PT. And since Lyft didn't match Uber's rate cut, Lyft is already 50 cents a mile more than Uber. So I drive Uber typically when a surge reaches 3.0x or more. Otherwise, it's pretty much all Lyft these days. And even with Lyft, I won't drive unless it's busy enough to snag some PT rides.

Bottom line: I pretty much do not drive for the base rates, whether it's Uber's $0.95 or Lyft's $1.41.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks duggles, I appreciate your reply.


----------



## Shiny (Jan 12, 2015)

UberFrolic said:


> "You want more money? Never mind we have a new partner who is willing to take it up the rear for .95 cents a mile, he's our new top partner in Denver"


Hey in Javksonv


haohmaru said:


> My response to them was a little less diplomatic, but it wasn't rude. I got a canned CSR response to. My "resignation":
> 
> "To Whom,
> 
> ...





haohmaru said:


> My response to them was a little less diplomatic, but it wasn't rude. I got a canned CSR response to. My "resignation":
> 
> "To Whom,
> 
> ...


I am in Jacksonville, Florida too. I am making less than minimum wage. I have spread sheets for each week and I am making less than minimum wage after gas and car wash. Uber's polite replys remind me of bell South's motto. "A Great place to work". Total BS.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Vexus said:


> Excellent response.
> 
> Option for tips would likely satisfy many of the problems people have with using Uber as a driver. I had a lady ask if there was a way to tip and I declined and explained the Uber policy. She understood but I know she would have tipped if possible.


I would be fine with a higher rate and no tip option. Looking at the Lyft posts, they don't make all that much in tips anyway. Give me at least $1.50/mi and $0.30/minute. Still cheaper and better than a cab.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

My pax are always asking me: "what's it like driving for Uber "? (I wish they'd stop asking). I tell them the whole, hard truth. It's ok (not great, ok) as a side job on your day off or when there's a lull in your regular job; but, you do NOT leave your day-job to drive Uber X. I'm not going to pretty-it-up on Mr. Kalinick's behalf.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> My pax are always asking me: "what's it like driving for Uber "? (I wish they'd stop asking). I tell them the whole, hard truth. It's ok (not great, ok) as a side job on your day off or when there's a lull in your regular job; but, you do NOT leave your day-job to drive Uber X. I'm not going to pretty-it-up on Mr. Kalinick's behalf.


That's pretty much what I tell them, but I include that it was better and more worthwhile before the rate cut. Usually they say, "What rate cut?"


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Shiny said:


> Hey in Javksonv
> 
> I am in Jacksonville, Florida too. I am making less than minimum wage. I have spread sheets for each week and I am making less than minimum wage after gas and car wash. Uber's polite replys remind me of bell South's motto. "A Great place to work". Total BS.


I hope that you are considering increased maintenance and depreciation as well. Although, if your numbers are already bad, including those costs will only make them worse.


----------



## dmiller227 (Jan 25, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> I would be fine with a higher rate and no tip option. Looking at the Lyft posts, they don't make all that much in tips anyway. Give me at least $1.50/mi and $0.30/minute. Still cheaper and better than a cab.


Exactly, 1.50 and .30 would be almost acceptable. For that rate, I would drive again.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I got the same email. Here is my response: 

Hi, thanks for reaching out. In response to your message there are several reasons why 
I don't drive that much anymore.

-the rates are way too low. When I started I believe they were $1.35 a mile. I remember at that time thinking to myself, man they could get $2.00 a mile and nobody would complain. .70 a mile is .56 after the uber cut. That's the standard deduction from the irs per mile. Why should I essentially drive for free? Why should I beat down my nice car for that? 
Based on my research louisville and lexington are two of the lowest rates in the United States. I refuse to be exploited like that. I also have to consider wear and tear, gas and risk. The insurance coverage particularly the lack of "gap coverage" is inexcusable and dangerous. If you want good drivers with nice cars the rates have to go back up. 

- it's not fair that uber taxi and lyft have tip functions and we don't. I've had numerous riders ask why there is not one. Why you all continue to fight that is beyond me.

-I do drive for lyft on occasion. I've had several riders tell me they no longer use uber due to availability, foreign drivers and car conditions. 

- the rating system is not fair, particularly if you're doing late night work. I should not be judged by super drunk people. My rating also takes a hit if it's a high prices surge ride. 

-I get riders on a nightly basis bringing alcohol into my car and wanting to have more than 4 passengers. It's dangerous and riders should be informed about these issues. 

- sitting at a gas station, liquor store or drive thru for .15 a minute waiting on riders is down right disrespectful to drivers. 

-driver saturation has got to stop. You all must hire non stop. 

- why is there no XL or select options for louisville? Id consider purchasing another vehicle if it was here.

- it would be great to work with the city to coordinate uber drop off spots at fourth st live and bardstown rd. it would make things much safer and easier.

Sorry for the rant but this was the perfect part time job for me. It was helping pay off my student loans. It was a break from my normal job. The vast majority of passengers are great. It's just frustrating that drivers that are the backbone of this company are treated and paid so poorly. 

I know you all aren't the ones that are making the decisions and you're just doing your job. I think uber is a great idea and its most definitely keeping people safe from drinking and driving. I just wish the pay was better and the insurance issues were resolved.
Thank you for reading, I appreciate it and hope things change in the future.


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

they are such rotten scumbags can i do lyft is it really much better?


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

Unfortunately Uber will not do anything to make it better for us.


----------



## Errich (Aug 24, 2014)

I got the same email as well, word for word, except the city is Milwaukee. Even signed by Eric from Uber. At least it only took me a minute to write my 2 sentence response so I don't feel like I wasted my time writing my feelings to an auto mailer.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> My pax are always asking me: "what's it like driving for Uber "? (I wish they'd stop asking). I tell them the whole, hard truth. It's ok (not great, ok) as a side job on your day off or when there's a lull in your regular job; but, you do NOT leave your day-job to drive Uber X. I'm not going to pretty-it-up on Mr. Kalinick's behalf.


I give them the same info. Great part time work. But don't quit your day job over it. Told them some of the real stats I came up with and they were shocked. Some ask "but what about the tips" I just tell them Uber has made it that there are no tips. With that some of them try and tip but I tell them I didn't want it to come across as fishing for a tip and tell them now that they have the info to tip their next driver if they wish. Out of the 5 or so this conversation came up with 2 insisted intake the tip.

I find if you give the info and are not coming across as complaining people respond well to it.


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

how many trips have you taken and how garbage is the PERKS? lol what kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Inspiring response. Though it makes me angry that I started Ubering with high spirits. But the lack of support from corporate in allowing tipping and the 2 rate cuts has me angry as ****. I too refuse to drive unless 1.5x and will cancel if I accidentally accept a regular rate fare.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

duggles said:


> Got the following, sweet, caring, concerned email from Uber today, see my reply as well:
> 
> Hi Doug,
> 
> I noticed you're one of our top partners in Denver, but haven't been driving with Uber lately. *Wanted to personally reach out* and see if you had any questions or concerns, or if you needed any support from the team.


Maybe it's just my Grammar Nazi tendencies, but it doesn't say a lot about the professionalism of Uber when their formal correspondence is this bad. English isn't a pro-drop language, so there should be an "I" as the subject. The author then proceeds to follow this error with a split infinitive. On forums such as this, I don't tend to read much into the grammar of posters, but it speaks volumes about a company that thinks this is an acceptable way to correspond to their "partners".


----------



## Vexus (Mar 8, 2015)

uberThere said:


> Maybe it's just my Grammar Nazi tendencies, but it doesn't say a lot about the professionalism of Uber when their formal correspondence is this bad. English isn't a pro-drop language, so there should be an "I" as the subject. The author then proceeds to follow this error with a split infinitive. On forums such as this, I don't tend to read much into the grammar of posters, but it speaks volumes about a company that thinks this is an acceptable way to correspond to their "partners".


I don't think the whole company wrote that. I think it was an individual CSR who was trying to make the email sound personable. I highly doubt more than 2-3 people looked at the email template and ran with it. I have no issues with this kind of language, as incorrect as it is, in the scope of it maybe being a direct feedback opportunity to address some issues you may be having. Maybe someone gets this email and has a $500 repair he can't afford, and Uber helps? We doubt it, yes, but really I don't know; it would be worth a shot.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Simon said:


> Make sure you post the response from them.


*[REPLY FROM UBER]* - Yes, rates are low, but you can easily earn $100,000 by an increase in the number of nearly-free rides. By completing only 7,000 rides per day, you'll be rich - *RICH I SAY!*


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

I should let you all know that Uber actually emailed this same email, word for word and also from Eric, to me again this past week. What a ****ing joke.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Maybe it's just my Grammar Nazi tendencies, but it doesn't say a lot about the professionalism of Uber when their formal correspondence is this bad. English isn't a pro-drop language, so there should be an "I" as the subject. The author then proceeds to follow this error with a split infinitive. On forums such as this, I don't tend to read much into the grammar of posters, but it speaks volumes about a company that thinks this is an acceptable way to correspond to their "partners".


Hehe - you said "partner." Kinda like a rapist has a "partner."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

williamjohnson said:


> they are such rotten scumbags can i do lyft is it really much better?


from what I see, when Uber cuts rates, so does lyft.
in my area, they always keep their price 2-3cents higher per mile than Uber
the real benefit is you get tips on Lyft
people "claim" 85% of their pax tip
i currently get tipped by 1% of Uber pax


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Errich said:


> I got the same email as well, word for word, except the city is Milwaukee. Even signed by Eric from Uber. At least it only took me a minute to write my 2 sentence response so I don't feel like I wasted my time writing my feelings to an auto mailer.


I could give a quick two WORD reply. That's all they deserve.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

dmiller227 said:


> Exactly, 1.50 and .30 would be almost acceptable. For that rate, I would drive again.


Now you're talking. Make it a real service, not some back-alley, illegal, scumbag operation. Like it is now.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Now you're talking. Make it a real service, not some back-alley, illegal, scumbag operation. Like it is now.


Ya, and now tell me why would a rider select to use it. Every driver on here thinks the rates should go up. But as a rider why would I pay more for a driver who will pull the same games any low paying Uber driver pulls.

It's funny how everyone likes to preach they are on hard times due to Uber. Yet the riders are still there with the drivers in tow.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> from what I see, when Uber cuts rates, so does lyft.
> in my area, they always keep their price 2-3cents higher per mile than Uber
> the real benefit is you get tips on Lyft
> people "claim" 85% of their pax tip
> i currently get tipped by 1% of Uber pax


Ive only done 18 rides with Lyft, and got tipped on 6 of them. Uber, I get tipped about 5-10%. Got a nice $10 tip on a 2X surge, $45 fare Friday night.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ya, and now tell me why would a rider select to use it. Every driver on here thinks the rates should go up. But as a rider why would I pay more for a driver who will pull the same games any low paying Uber driver pulls.
> 
> It's funny how everyone likes to preach they are on hard times due to Uber. Yet the riders are still there with the drivers in tow.


If I knew what the hell you were talking about I may try to answer you. Probably not though, sorry.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> from what I see, when Uber cuts rates, so does lyft.
> in my area, they always keep their price 2-3cents higher per mile than Uber
> the real benefit is you get tips on Lyft
> people "claim" 85% of their pax tip
> i currently get tipped by 1% of Uber pax


In Denver, Uber lowered rates back in January, but Lyft did not follow suit. Uber is 95 cents a mile here, Lyft is $1.41/mi.

And the majority of pax get in the car and still tell me they use Lyft because Uber is too expensive... I just keep my mouth shut. A lot of them think this, in part, because of Uber's horrible GUI and the lack of differentiation or education to riders about X, Black, and SUV. I know many people who sign up for Uber and don't know which one to use, and find out the hard way which ones are expensive. On the other hand, a lot of riders that think it's more expensive, think this because they got burned on an Uber surge and will never go back, and another handful simply assume these things because of marketing, and Uber is perceived as more expensive. Regardless, glad they don't know any better and are using the service which pays me more.

As for tips, it used to be 54% of my Lyft rides tipped, following a recent promotion that brought in a lot of new riders to Lyft that ratio has fallen to 36%. It's unfortunate because this is not made up for by a busier Lyft, as they brought on a lot of new drivers to accommodate the new riders.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> If I knew what the hell you were talking about I may try to answer you. Probably not though, sorry.


You talk about creating another service in a past post? So why as a customer would I use it?

Is that better for you to understand? or did I misunderstand what you were saying. (It has been known to happen)


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> If I knew what the hell you were talking about I may try to answer you. Probably not though, sorry.


buhahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## williamjohnson (Feb 26, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> from what I see, when Uber cuts rates, so does lyft.
> in my area, they always keep their price 2-3cents higher per mile than Uber
> the real benefit is you get tips on Lyft
> people "claim" 85% of their pax tip
> i currently get tipped by 1% of Uber pax


agreed. so do you earn more with lyft? i need to do the first setup meet and then im good to go?


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

dmiller227 said:


> Exactly, 1.50 and .30 would be almost acceptable. For that rate, I would drive again.


 You need $2/mile minimum just to cover actual operating costs.

At $1.50 you have to work hard at reducing costs such as getting a POS car, driving without proper insurance coverage (meaning your car is at risk), postponing repairs, running longer between oil changes, all of which mean you are sacrificing your car to make Uber wealthy. Genius!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Hehe - you said "partner." Kinda like a rapist has a "partner."


Wish there was a DOUBLE LIKE button!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Actionjax said:


> Ya, and now tell me why would a rider select to use it. Every driver on here thinks the rates should go up. But as a rider why would I pay more for a driver who will pull the same games any low paying Uber driver pulls.
> 
> It's funny how everyone likes to preach they are on hard times due to Uber. Yet the riders are still there with the drivers in tow.


Exactly! And the prices went up because ice cream has no bones.


----------



## Cheap no tip XRiders (May 3, 2015)

duggles said:


> Got the following, sweet, caring, concerned email from Uber today, see my reply as well:
> 
> Hi Doug,
> 
> ...


Nice, controlled, diplomatic response. Good for you. When I get that email from them (UBER just lowered my fee schedule after I honestly resp0nded to their latest survey inquiring about my inclination to refer UBER to my friends - ZERO f'ing chance due to low pay), I will tell them to replace their college dropout CEO (who must have failed Economics 101 because 1+1 does NOT equal 5, Travis. Even in the year of our Lord, 2015, 1+1 still = 2, Travis) with a smarter guy who knows how to add and subtract. Working for free is a deal killer - DUH! I will be returning my UBER phone now. UBER econ sucks ass...


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

duggles said:


> Got the following, sweet, caring, concerned email from Uber today, see my reply as well:
> 
> Hi Doug,
> 
> ...


Excellent! I haven't been driving long, but have certainly seen that a place for tipping should be on the rider app! Also, where I live the riders simply hate surges, and wait them out before requesting a ride.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

J. D. said:


> You need $2/mile minimum just to cover actual operating costs.
> 
> At $1.50 you have to work hard at reducing costs such as getting a POS car, driving without proper insurance coverage (meaning your car is at risk), postponing repairs, running longer between oil changes, all of which mean you are sacrificing your car to make Uber wealthy. Genius!


I would imagine that's how most, if not all of the Uber desperadoes are operating now. We're not dealing with PhD. candidates here.

Desperado -_ a desperate or reckless person, especially a criminal_.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> You talk about creating another service in a past post? So why as a customer would I use it?
> 
> Is that better for you to understand? or did I misunderstand what you were saying. (It has been known to happen)


Creating another service? I did? Must have just been fantasizing (out loud) about showing Kalanick how to do it properly.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Ya, and now tell me why would a rider select to use it. Every driver on here thinks the rates should go up. But as a rider why would I pay more for a driver who will pull the same games any low paying Uber driver pulls.
> 
> It's funny how everyone likes to preach they are on hard times due to Uber. Yet the riders are still there with the drivers in tow.


Well, that's kind of the thing. The riders, the ones that haven't physically been raped by Uber, or financially 'raped' by Uber (Surge Pricing), may be there...possibly. The driver's however, are running like those shitty Uber iPhones are expelling the Ebola virus with every ping.

**** Ebola, **** Uber. They both make you bleed from the ass.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I would imagine that's how most, if not all of the Uber desperadoes are operating now. We're not dealing with PhD. candidates here.
> 
> Desperado -_ a desperate or reckless person, especially a criminal_.


Desperado also means catatonic


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

J. D. said:


> You need $2/mile minimum just to cover actual operating costs.
> 
> At $1.50 you have to work hard at reducing costs such as getting a POS car, driving without proper insurance coverage (meaning your car is at risk), postponing repairs, running longer between oil changes, all of which mean you are sacrificing your car to make Uber wealthy. Genius!


One of the many reasons I love reading some of these posts I appreciate the $3/mile our company charges the pax plus $1min wait time. 55-45 split and the only exp we pay is the gas. which the company helps pay with 50 cents a ride. I'm certainly not whining about that.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> I would imagine that's how most, if not all of the Uber desperadoes are operating now. We're not dealing with PhD. candidates here.
> 
> Desperado -_ a desperate or reckless person, especially a criminal_.


Hey D! I think there actually are a few PhD candidates using Uber to work through school. I think I chatted with one today.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Hey D! I think there actually are a few PhD candidates using Uber to work through school. I think I chatted with one today.


Bet there's none here. Not at $0.70/mile. If there is, dad needs to sue to get his tuition back!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

PHD= piled heavy deep,


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

DriverJ said:


> Bet there's none here. Not at $0.70/mile. If there is, dad needs to sue to get his tuition back!


O,o
__/

LMAO


----------

